# Autocruise Wentworth 2002 - gas locker



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

This is my first post on MHF, so I hope this is the right forum.

I'm about to buy my first MH (Autocruise Wentworth 2002 model on a Boxer 320 LWB chassis) and am trying to sort out what configuration of Gaslow bottles I can fit in.

According to the manual I have tracked down, the Wentworth's gas locker will hold two 7kg propane but doesn't give any actual dimensions of the locker.

Unfortunately, the MH is away from the dealer's site having some pre-delivery tweaks done so I can't get them to pop out with a ruler. I was wondering if anyone had the locker height x width x depth measurements handy.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I can't help with specific measurements but my 2006 Autocruise Starblazer has a locker which holds two 6kg Propane ( note that is *six* kg: the 7kg are Butane but I think. the same physical size ).

Having done some measuring to see what else I could fit: I cannot get anything larger in there: it is not deep enough to get 11 or 13kg cylinders in; not even one of those and one 6 / 7kg.

Harvey


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

ingram said:


> I can't help with specific measurements but my 2006 Autocruise Starblazer has a locker which holds two 6kg Propane ( note that is *six* kg: the 7kg are Butane but I think. the same physical size ).
> 
> Having done some measuring to see what else I could fit: I cannot get anything larger in there: it is not deep enough to get 11 or 13kg cylinders in; not even one of those and one 6 / 7kg.
> 
> Harvey


Thanks Harvey

Confusingly, the capacity in my handbook is listed as 2x 7kg propane or 2x 6kg butane (in the gas system description) but is reversed to 2x 7kg butane or 2x 6kg propane in the section on payload weight calculation. :? I was assuming that the cylinder dimensions would probably be similar.

I'm buying the MH from a dealer who has quoted me a price to supply & fit 2x 11kg Gaslow but I'm not convinced that he has actually measured the locker. Given that the MH is a low profile 2 berth, I'd be a bit surprised (but happy to be corrected by more knowledgeable folk) if it had a locker big enough to hold 2x 11kg cylinders.

I think I'll have to wait until I can actually apply the trusty yardstick to the locker myself - unfortunately, the MH is offsite for a few days having some pre-delivery tweaks.

Mike


----------



## 119405 (Jan 11, 2009)

*gas tanks*

Hi,-I have a 2005 Wentworth and have just had fitted 2 x 11kg gaslow propane tanks plus all the auto-changeover gear, so there is enough room.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Lemon

Thanks for the info but I think Autocruise must have changed the size of the gas locker between 2002 and 2005. With two 6kg cylinders now fitted, there is only a couple of mm clearance between the top of the locker and the hose from cylinder 1.

Mike


----------

